# Improving fan noise control via dynamic option in AtiTool 0.27 beta 4?



## Martin (May 5, 2008)

Hi,
it's a"Toxic" 3870 Sapphire card here. Atitool was installed just for fan control purpose.

My issue with 0.27 beta 4 would be that setting the fan speed via dynamic option does
not allow values below 30(?). While it's possible to set it to zero even, if you want to, via the fixed value option. With 10% set overnight, current temperature is at 38 degrees.
As well the display of current fan percentage is not correct, usually it shows "55%" though running slower. Minor issue, if it's only the display.

So, my pledge would be to allow/fix values of 10% or lower in the dynamic table setting,
because the fan noise is quite annyoing in 2D operation still, with and without AtiTool, and forces me to switch to fixed value option each time.
As well it's no point in wearing the fan out prematurely at 30 or 40%, while temperature easily could stay at 50 degrees in 2D, plus collecting more dust than necessary.

And thanks for the tool anyway.


----------



## mullered07 (May 24, 2008)

gprunescaper said:


> I AM AN ASSHOLE




yes you are 

mods please kill this idiot

should ddos spammers sites, maybe thats a new poll topic ?


----------

